
How Indian families took over the Antwerp diamond trade from orthodox Jews - jseliger
https://qz.com/459422/how-indian-families-took-over-the-antwerp-diamond-trade-from-orthodox-jews/
======
jseliger
In the meantime, I have to wonder if companies like Diamond Foundry:
[http://diamondfoundry.com/](http://diamondfoundry.com/) and others are going
to take over the overall diamond trade.

(Or, for a different perspective: [http://iwantwhatitsworth.com/blog/diamond-
foundry-lab-made-d...](http://iwantwhatitsworth.com/blog/diamond-foundry-lab-
made-diamonds-scam/))

